# 811 - P3.80 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Golfer

I keep seeing version 3.39 for the 811. My version of the software is 380, so what am I missing here?


----------



## Jason Nipp

P3.80 is the most current release and it is at full release at this time.

People that were having No-Info issues, at this time should power plug reboot, and please let me know if this helped in any way.

Jason

Model 811 Software Revision P3.80:



Fix for intermittent hang of DPP Twin LNBF which required power cycle reset previously to correct.


----------



## gajit21

I think i received the new software version sometime yesterday. Last night my 811 displayed the no info problem. I held in the power button and let it reset and do the guide download. Seems to be working fine now.


----------



## bavaria72

Jason Nipp said:


> ....Fix for intermittent hang of DPP Twin LNBF which required power cycle reset previously to correct.[/LIST][/COLOR]


Oh now you tell me!  So that explains a lot. Thanks for the info Jason. - Art


----------



## Jason Nipp

bavaria72 said:


> Oh now you tell me!  So that explains a lot. Thanks for the info Jason. - Art


Did you ever ask? You know my number Art...


----------



## bavaria72

Jason Nipp said:


> Did you ever ask? You know my number Art...


Yeah, I got your number alright........:sure:


----------



## Laverne

First let me say THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!! :cuttle:

(I realize this was actually introduced in P3.39, but I don't think P3.39 ever came my way...  )

Well, first of all, I'm not really sure why it is called 'Power Off' since we've heard from Day 1 that it is actually in a "STANDBY" mode. But that's petty.

Another petty thing I noticed is that when I clicked on the Help for this feature, at the bottom of the Help page, it says: "Select 'Disable' to disable this feature." Well, there _is_ no Disable, the only two choices are On or Off. To me it's obvious that the Off corresponds with what they were referring to as Disable, but there might be one or two out there who would spend a little bit of time searching for that Disable choice.

I guess I am a little unclear about the functionality and practicality of the feature itself, for a couple of reasons. Quoting from the Help page.. "This feature, when enabled, powers off the receiver after four hours of inactivity, if between 1:00 am and 5:00 am. Interaction through the remote or the front panel buttons will keep the receiver active."

Two issues with all that:
1. I will have to cancel my 2:30AM timer for Sirius 72 to be sure, but I'm fairly certain that timer interference will also keep the receiver active. For me it has kept it active the past two nights. This is interaction neither through the remote, nor through the front panel buttons. There is a remote (no pun intended ) possibility that the remote was stepped on by a cat or something like that during that time, but right now my theory is that the timer kept it active.

2. This 1AM-5AM 4-hour window is probably best if it HAS to be a 4-hour period of inactivity, but I really think there ought to be an option to choose different amounts of time, user-activated, similar to a TV sleep timer. ("Put the receiver in standby mode after X amount of minutes after the current point in time.") Or have it set to go into standby at the same time each night, user-specified. It's just that the way it is now, if you're watching a movie that ends at 1:15AM or something, and then you change the channel because you're suddenly wide awake, that will cancel out the inactivity. Also, the way it is now (if I understand the wording correctly), it wouldn't go into standby until 5AM, and that's when some people are starting to get up. (Not me!! !rolling Ahem.. ) Theoretically, that would interfere with the downloading of the guide or software updates, if a person were to try and use the receiver at that time.

Like I said, just a few observations. Certainly _NOT_ trying to look a gift-horse in the mouth. I know this is a very needed feature for some who are constantly experiencing the No Info issues, etc., not just there for those of us who are too lazy or whatever to put our units in standby every night.  (I must have a very special 811 because I NEVER shut the thing off and it has never given me a bit of trouble! :grin: )


----------



## bavaria72

Laverne said:


> .... (I must have a very special 811 because I NEVER shut the thing off and it has never given me a bit of trouble! :grin: )


Amen sister. But alas it will be gone soon in favor of another 622.....


----------



## khearrean

Jason Nipp said:


> P3.80 is the most current release and it is at full release at this time.
> 
> People that were having No-Info issues, at this time should power plug reboot, and please let me know if this helped in any way.
> 
> Jason
> 
> Model 811 Software Revision P3.80:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix for intermittent hang of DPP Twin LNBF which required power cycle reset previously to correct.


Well I did the power plug re-boot 3 days ago after receiving 3.80. Today the "No Info" bug was back. So 3.80 did not help me.

Ken


----------



## fireballer44

My receiver has been on P380 for a few days now (at least, I don't remember what it was at when I got it, I just installed it a few days ago).

I am having the No Info problem, had to reset earlier today.....worked fine since then . But I have had to reset once today and once yesterday, and I know that it has been running 3.80 those days.

It does appear to have improved, as earlier in the week when I first got it, I couldn't get it to show anything sometimes.


----------



## Ken H

No change yet that I notice, although I only had No Info a few times with 3.39.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy

3.80 fixed the 'unable-to-lock' of channel 10-1 but I still have no-info pop-up from time-to-time.

I'm happy, though, to have my CBS OTA HD back on line!


----------



## khearrean

Still having constant "No Info" occurrences (about every 2 days-sometimes multiple times daily). I'm not going to report on this anymore as it's become the same thing over and over. I have noticed there aren't many posts anymore in this (811) forum. Either everyone has switched up to the 211 or are simply tired of reporting the same 'ol thing.

Ken


----------



## AcuraCL

Nah, this one actually doesn't seem so bad. I haven't had to reboot in over a month. Could they have gotten it right?


----------



## Jason Nipp

khearrean said:


> Still having constant "No Info" occurrences (about every 2 days-sometimes multiple times daily). I'm not going to report on this anymore as it's become the same thing over and over. I have noticed there aren't many posts anymore in this (811) forum. Either everyone has switched up to the 211 or are simply tired of reporting the same 'ol thing.
> 
> Ken


Or your one of a handful of corner case people that actually have the issue.

Sorry to come across as crass Ken.


----------



## khearrean

Jason Nipp said:


> Or your one of a handful of corner case people that actually have the issue.
> 
> Sorry to come across as crass Ken.


No problem...I am a case, alright; I've always been kind of different...:lol:


----------



## fireballer44

I am recently having a problem. Whenever I switch from the OTA to Dish after watching only OTA for a while, I get the smart card not authorized message. Once I reset, all is well. 

Any solutions or others with problem??


----------



## khearrean

fireballer44 said:


> I am recently having a problem. Whenever I switch from the OTA to Dish after watching only OTA for a while, I get the smart card not authorized message. Once I reset, all is well.
> 
> Any solutions or others with problem??


I am having exactly the same problem; it's been going on now for about 3-4 weeks. This in addition to the "No Info" glitch has just gotten out of hand. I've spoken to several advanced techs over the last few weeks and the last one 2 days ago says it's my receiver. He agreed to send me another 811 which hasn't come in yet. Somehow though I don't expect that to correct my problem. 

Ken


----------



## khearrean

Well, Dish sent me the replacement 811, I hooked it up and so far (3 days & counting), there have been no smart card errors (005) nor have there been any "No Info" glitches...


----------



## skidog

I have never had all the problems other people had been having with their 811's until P3.80 now I get the no info quite often, and it loses signal quite a bit, and it's not because of bad weather. So this release may have helped alot of people but it certainly did'nt help everyone.


----------



## khearrean

khearrean said:


> Well, Dish sent me the replacement 811, I hooked it up and so far (3 days & counting), there have been no smart card errors (005) nor have there been any "No Info" glitches...


Well, I spoke too soon. I switched over to SAT today from OTA and there it was, the "No Info" glitch was back. And just when I thought the replacement 811 had fixed the problem....I give up!!

Ken


----------



## skidog

When I was watching Prison Break on Monday it lost signal three times, it gets it back in like ten seconds but still, it never used to do that.


----------



## tonyp56

Problem that I've been having. I don't know if this bug was there before 380 or after--haven't really been messing with OTA channels lately, but when I go to my ota channels, and if I directly punch in, channel up or down, and or use the guide, between my OTA locals, my receiver locks up and reboots. Which wouldn't be such a horrible thing, except that it takes it 3 or so minutes to completly reboot. 

I've pulled the plug and waited, I've held in the power button for ten seconds, I've rescan my OTA channels, and I don't have them in any favorite list. Yet this problem continues. I can select 1 OTA channel, but if I try to select a different local--by any of the means listed above, the 811 freezes, then reboots. I can however--so far at least--go from OTA channel to SAT channel no problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## khearrean

I reported here a few days ago that the "No Info" problem had happened again since my 811 was replaced. Well, last night I again had the "Smart Card Error 005" which now to me means that the problem was not in the receiver. At this point I am back to where I was before the 811 was replaced and the same problems are taking place in this unit too ("No Info" glitch & Smart card error). I don't know what is left for me to do...
I realize I can upgrade to the 211, but I am hearing there are still problems with it plus it will cost me an add'l $49.95 upgrade fee plus to keep my same level of programming (Dish Everything + HD pack + Voom), I'll have to upgrade to the Platinum pack & pay add'l for that. Any way I go, it will cost me more money which I just can't see as being fair. I have been with Dish for 10+ years and hate to switch carriers, but I'm running out of options....

Ken


----------



## khearrean

I wanted to provide an update to my originally reported "smart card error 005" and the "No Info" problems. Dish authorized a Field Service Manager to come out yesterday to check out these problems. He did not even have to check anything saying he already knew how to correct the issues. He removed/eliminated my DP-21 switch altogether and replaced my Dish Pro LNB with a Dish PRO+ saying it was the latest and greatest. He told me they had been having problems with the DP-21 and apparently the Dish PRO+ has it's own built-in switch which is a part of the LNB.
I will need more time (switching between OTA channels and SAT) before I can definately say this has fixed the problems, but the FSR told me this was a known issue in the field and he assured me this was the fix...He didn't explain (nor did he seem to know) why all the techs I've spoken to on the phone had no clue as to this fix. I'll keep everyone up to date in a few days whether this fix is still holding.

Ken


----------



## khearrean

khearrean said:


> I wanted to provide an update to my originally reported "smart card error 005" and the "No Info" problems. Dish authorized a Field Service Manager to come out yesterday to check out these problems. He did not even have to check anything saying he already knew how to correct the issues. He removed/eliminated my DP-21 switch altogether and replaced my Dish Pro LNB with a Dish PRO+ saying it was the latest and greatest. He told me they had been having problems with the DP-21 and apparently the Dish PRO+ has it's own built-in switch which is a part of the LNB.
> I will need more time (switching between OTA channels and SAT) before I can definately say this has fixed the problems, but the FSR told me this was a known issue in the field and he assured me this was the fix...He didn't explain (nor did he seem to know) why all the techs I've spoken to on the phone had no clue as to this fix. I'll keep everyone up to date in a few days whether this fix is still holding.
> 
> Ken


Just a quick note to say that the above fix failed... I received the "smart card error #005" again late this afternoon after switching from a local OTA to the SAT.

Ken


----------



## khearrean

khearrean said:


> Just a quick note to say that the above fix failed... I received the "smart card error #005" again late this afternoon after switching from a local OTA to the SAT.
> 
> Ken


Well, I again contacted Dish tech support last night and again they have agreed to send out a Field Service Manager tomorrow (Friday). I just don't believe they have any idea what's causing my problem, but at this point I'm pretty well at their mercy. Sure I could switch to Direct, but I understand they have more issues than Dish. The 211's not the answer as most of the 211 posts I read are negative...

Ken


----------



## khearrean

Well, in an effort to keep everyone updated as to the "smart card 005" error I have been getting, here goes. BTW, I almost hate to post this as it seems everytime I post what I think is a fix, the next day the problem returns. So here's hoping I don't jinx myself..
About a week ago now, another field tech came out and this time he commented on the fact that he could not find where my dishes (110/119 & 61.5) were grounded. He then ran a ground lead through my attic, attached to my OTA antenna mast back to the dishes. So far, so good and this is the longest I have gone without having the "smart card 005" error or the "No Info" glitch when switching from an OTA channel to SAT. Could this have been the problem all along? If so, I cannot understand why the original installer never properly grounded the system...I still don't really understand why an improper ground would cause a smart card authorization problem, but I'll not question it if the fix holds.. 

Ken


----------



## AcuraCL

khearrean said:


> ...I still don't really understand why an improper ground would cause a smart card authorization problem, but I'll not question it if the fix holds..
> 
> Ken


Perhaps the smart card is a lot smarter than we all think ....


----------



## khearrean

Yup


----------



## khearrean

khearrean said:


> Well, in an effort to keep everyone updated as to the "smart card 005" error I have been getting, here goes. BTW, I almost hate to post this as it seems everytime I post what I think is a fix, the next day the problem returns. So here's hoping I don't jinx myself..
> About a week ago now, another field tech came out and this time he commented on the fact that he could not find where my dishes (110/119 & 61.5) were grounded. He then ran a ground lead through my attic, attached to my OTA antenna mast back to the dishes. So far, so good and this is the longest I have gone without having the "smart card 005" error or the "No Info" glitch when switching from an OTA channel to SAT. Could this have been the problem all along? If so, I cannot understand why the original installer never properly grounded the system...I still don't really understand why an improper ground would cause a smart card authorization problem, but I'll not question it if the fix holds..
> 
> Ken


Well, the fix failed!!! It obviously had nothing to do with a grounding issue. I do have to say though, that it did hold up for about 2 weeks. But tonight when I switched over from an OTA local to SAT, there was the "Smart card 005" error. This is obviously an un-fixable issue! Please Dish....do something......

Ken


----------



## AcuraCL

khearrean said:


> Well, the fix failed!!! It obviously had nothing to do with a grounding issue. I do have to say though, that it did hold up for about 2 weeks. But tonight when I switched over from an OTA local to SAT, there was the "Smart card 005" error. This is obviously an un-fixable issue! Please Dish....do something......
> 
> Ken


Oh god. I think I caught it from hanging out on this thread :eek2:

I had never seen this error until last night. It kept coming up, no matter what channel I tried, even after I rebooted. Thought I was going to have to call support ... then as suddenly as it started, it stopped.

What's up with that?


----------



## audiomaster

AcuraCL said:


> Oh god. I think I caught it from hanging out on this thread :eek2:
> 
> Check your software version again. 3.81 is now downloading! If you have it and problems, try a hard (unplug) reset. If it is still acting up report it at the thread on the 3.81 software!


----------

